# Bit loafers with shorts?



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Recently I've seen a few guys wearing dark brown or black bit loafers with khaki shorts. I thought it was a pretty good look. Has anyone here worn their bit loafers with shorts? Opinions?


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't own bit loafers but even penny loafers leaving me wondering why would I? That's just me but I think it is an "older" gents look and I'm just not there yet.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree as to penny loafers. I only see middle aged and older guys sporting that look. Some here will disagree. However, the bit loafer look is a bit different. Opinions from others?


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess I show my middle-aged status (41)......I like this look and wear both bits and pennies with khaki shorts on a regular basis.

When I wear the bits I trend to get frequent, positive comments.....


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Small world...that is exactly what I am wearing right now! Brown bits, light kahki shorts and a pale yellow golf shirt. It's 98F outside!


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

I do it all the time - both penny and bit


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I love the look, go for it, make sure that your belt matches though


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it looks great, especially with long sleeves...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a great look-- a little more upscale and frankly more urban. I like it.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

No way. Setting aside the fact that I don't like bit loafers, I don't agree with wearing leather shoes with shorts. Leather sneakers, yes. I think even boat shoes with shorts is stretching it.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't own bit loafers, but if I did I would wear them with shorts. I wear other loafers with shorts. I am a fan of the look.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

In Memphis, bit loafers with shorts is the ultimate yuppie uniform in the summer. I have avoided buying bits just for this reason. I'll wear pennys until they find something else to wear.


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Have bit loafers, have never worn them with shorts but now i'm starting to think I'll try it out. They feel almost like a clash though because to me they are much dressier than pennies (which I do wear with shorts) and boats.

I'll see how it goes


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

My first thought was that bit loafers seem a bit dressy to wear with shorts (and I am a fan of penny loafers with shorts), but I would probably give it a try. I'm surprised to hear that this is "the ultimate yuppie uniform" in some areas, as I have never, ever seen anyone attempt this around here (and very rarely see anyone with penny loafers and shorts).


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Bit loafers are very louche...*

Monday evening's attire (casual BBQ):

White LE "Tailored fit" OCBD - _unbuttoned far enough to clearly display my inordinately hairy chest and platinum "TCB" lightning bolt chain (takin' care of business - as per Elvis )_
Baby blue Polo chino shorts
Brown leather belt with steel buckle
Dark brown Gucci bit loafers
Tortise shell Ray-ban Wayfarers
White Kangol "Ventaire" driving cap

I was rather smitten with my look. Definitely had a little middle finger flavor, though, what with the hairy chest, chain, and Samuel L Jackson-ish cap. But that's just me. Louche.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Duck said:


> I love the look, go for it, make sure that your belt matches though


Yea good talk Duck. I can't stand it when people neglect to match their belt to their bits. Just this afternoon I saw a guy at the office wearing Cole Haan loafers (brass bits) with a very large, engine-turned steel belt buckle. He may have gotten away with not matching a conventional buckle, but engine-turned? Not a chance. Strike one, Buster. Sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The Louche said:


> Yea good talk Duck. I can't stand it when people neglect to match their belt to their bits. Just this afternoon I saw a guy at the office wearing Cole Haan loafers (brass bits) with a very large, engine-turned steel belt buckle. He may have gotten away with not matching a conventional buckle, but engine-turned? Not a chance. Strike one, Buster. Sleep with one eye open.


No kidding. I was at the James Center in Richmond the other afternoon and I saw a younger guy walking in with grey suit, engine turned silver buckle and brass black cole's. Not a good look. I want a engine turned but it will be gold.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

an engine turned buckle is on my list too. Everyone's comments have been helpful. Thanks, I'm looking forward to wearing my bits with shorts and a matching buckle.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I do it in NYC. Never did it Chicago. I do it in London where it gets looks. Everything has its place. I might add that a surcingle belt is a great option. Adds some color and you don't have to worry about matching belt to shoes. Needlepoint is even better. Don't forget the baby powder.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

SCsailor said:


> Recently I've seen a few guys wearing dark brown or black bit loafers with khaki shorts. I thought it was a pretty good look. Has anyone here worn their bit loafers with shorts? Opinions?


In my neck of the woods, this specific look means you are a vacationer from Latin America.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> I don't agree with wearing leather shoes with shorts. Leather sneakers, yes. *I think even boat shoes with shorts is stretching it.*




I'm speechless.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

This discussion of horse bit loafers coupled with the fact that one of salesmen at my favorite clothing store was sporting horse bit loafer sans the socks with a suit recently has stirred my curiosity. I can think of less than a handful of people who I recall seeing wearing horse bit loafers in the Deep South (which excludes any part of Florida below the Panhandle). Are horse bit loafers a Northern tradition? Is my experience an aberration or the norm?


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I dunno about them being northern. I see them if I look hard enough, but not regularly here in DC.

TinTin,

I agree with your thoughts about the surcingle but I say you DO have to match that as well. Surcingles have leather near the buckle that has to match the color of the shoes. And the bucle and bits must match also. I love your blog BTW...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

We are talking just brown calf bits here...correct? I think black bits are too severe-looking to be worn with shorts.

What's the fora think about wearing brown suede bits with shorts?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

blastandcast said:


> This discussion of horse bit loafers coupled with the fact that one of salesmen at my favorite clothing store was sporting horse bit loafer sans the socks with a suit recently has stirred my curiosity. I can think of less than a handful of people who I recall seeing wearing horse bit loafers in the Deep South (which excludes any part of Florida below the Panhandle). Are horse bit loafers a Northern tradition? Is my experience an aberration or the norm?


They are everywhere in Richmond, all four seasons. I have five pairs that I wear year round. I saw lots when I lived in Charleston, SC.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> We are talking just brown calf bits here...correct? I think black bits are too severe-looking to be worn with shorts.
> 
> What's the fora think about wearing brown suede bits with shorts?


I occasionally wear black bits with madras shorts--generally in place of prince Albert slippers.

Thumbs up to brown suede bits with shorts.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> We are talking just brown calf bits here...correct? I think black bits are too severe-looking to be worn with shorts.
> 
> What's the fora think about wearing brown suede bits with shorts?


I wear the black ones with dark pants only. Brown suede are reserved for fall and winter wear at my camp. I think they would look a tad off with shorts.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> We are talking just brown calf bits here...correct? I think black bits are too severe-looking to be worn with shorts.
> 
> What's the fora think about wearing brown suede bits with shorts?


I think I could get down with brown suede bits and shorts. I am desperately looking to add a suede tassels to my rotation. I think suede is so middle finger. Very louche.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The Louche said:


> I think I could get down with brown suede bits and shorts. I am desperately looking to add a suede tassels to my rotation. I think suede is so middle finger. Very louche.


Suede tassels would be nice in a chocolate brown, I would even like a blue for certain parties.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

It's very popular in the Philadelphia suburbs. See it a lot at the S. Jersey shore as well.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Duck,

You're likely aware, but Alden makes the Tassel Moc in a chocolate-like suede. Model #666.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

TBOWES said:


> See it a lot at the S. Jersey shore as well.


Is this a good thing, or does it mean that the look is associated with Tony Soprano type characters? 

Candidly, these threads about bit loafers have got me confused -- what color to get, what to wear them with, etc., etc.?? I probably am leaning toward the Alden Cape Cod model in dark brown -- I think they are the most versatile -- and I would consider wearing them with shorts. I rarely see bit loafers here in Chicago, and, prior to reading posts on this forum (including Doctor D's mammoth thread) would have considered them a bit flashy and even "Euro-trashy".


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*"South Jersey"*



Ron_A said:


> Is this a good thing, or does it mean that the look is associated with Tony Soprano type characters?
> 
> Candidly, these threads about bit loafers have got me confused -- what color to get, what to wear them with, etc., etc.?? I probably am leaning toward the Alden Cape Cod model in dark brown -- I think they are the most versatile -- and I would consider wearing them with shorts. I rarely see bit loafers here in Chicago, and, prior to reading posts on this forum (including Doctor D's mammoth thread) would have considered them a bit flashy and even "Euro-trashy".


Ron,

My 2 cents. Bit loafers, sockless, with shorts, are an entirely upper crust look when worn by someone who dresses well like yourself. I just recently purchased a pair of dark brown Alden Cape Cods from a carriage trade men's store near my home on the north Jersey Shore and love them. I wear them with a navy blazer and grey slacks to work, or they look stellar with khakis or shorts. Like anything, it just depends on how the wearer wears the garment. You won't be disappointed with the shoes or the look. "Bits" can't be beat. I do prefer brown for summer or year round use, and brown suede for good sport in the winter.

Best,

Jonathan


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Louche said:


> ^ Duck,
> 
> You're likely aware, but Alden makes the Tassel Moc in a chocolate-like suede. Model #666.


LOL, now take that and wear it to church on Sunday! Couldn't they pick another model number?


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> Ron,
> 
> My 2 cents. Bit loafers, sockless, with shorts, are an entirely upper crust look when worn by someone who dresses well like yourself. I just recently purchased a pair of dark brown Alden Cape Cods from a carriage trade men's store near my home on the north Jersey Shore and love them. I wear them with a navy blazer and grey slacks to work, or they look stellar with khakis or shorts. Like anything, it just depends on how the wearer wears the garment. You won't be disappointed with the shoes or the look. "Bits" can't be beat. I do prefer brown for summer or year round use, and brown suede for good sport in the winter.
> 
> ...


+1

I wear mine with blazer and slacks all the time as well. I can see why you think they might get a bit Euro-y, though. Don't worry - they are a classic. For a long time, until I came around and started to like tassel loafers, I considered bits to be the only viable utility loafer option. I thought pennies were too casual and young for work, and that tassels couldn't be worn by a 25 year old.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

You can wear them with a suit and no socks. I have.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=566399&postcount=2866


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Thanks for the feedback, friends.


----------

